# New FM3



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

What can be done in the US with the new FM3. We are back in the US and have a week with easy access to consulate.
RV ****** made great suggestion that we do FM3 for one person to relieve aduano car permit but keep 2nd person on FMT/FMM for future furniture move. All of our assets in Mexico are in my wife's name so expect all utility bills as well. Does this mean that she must be the initial FM3 and that I need have copy of marriage license even though we are both on car title?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those days are gone forever. Each person must apply separately, online, in Mexico and in Spanish (other languages may be available someday) for the time being.
The FMM is good for 180 days and may not be extended. You must convert to an FM3 in the 30 days prior to the FMM expiration date, or leave the country.
You cannot apply for an FM3 at a consulate any more.
INM has no information to offer regarding the Aduana requirements. So, it seems you will have to get an FM3 in Mexico, then arrange to bring in any 'menaje de casa' shippments within the Aduana time frame. I have no clear information on that situation.
So, you can do nothing in the USA other than maybe ask a consulate to place a visa sticker in your passport. You must still stop at the entry point and get an FMM. The actual new FM3 or FM2 credential card can only be obtained in Mexico. If your wife is your financial dependent, you will need to provide a letter to that effect, along with proof of marriage on your first application, not on renewals.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the quick turnaround. There must be some connection as I believe the financial requiremts haven't changed in terms of single versus family.
I guess key question is whether I can get FM3 by myself if everything in Mexico in my wife's name.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On a first application, each individual must provide financial proofs. If one does not have them, the marriage certificate should suffice. They say the same holds true for CFE bills or Telmex bills to prove your address. For renters, a borrowed CFE bill from the landlord and a rent receipt should do it. You will present all of these documents at INM after you make your application online and print it. Note that the SAT forms aren't online yet and you will have to get them from INM for the time being and ask them for the code for your situation.


----------



## Demonio (May 17, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Those days are gone forever. Each person must apply separately, online, in Mexico and in Spanish (other languages may be available someday) for the time being.
> The FMM is good for 180 days and may not be extended. You must convert to an FM3 in the 30 days prior to the FMM expiration date, or leave the country.
> You cannot apply for an FM3 at a consulate any more.
> INM has no information to offer regarding the Aduana requirements. So, it seems you will have to get an FM3 in Mexico, then arrange to bring in any 'menaje de casa' shippments within the Aduana time frame. I have no clear information on that situation.
> So, you can do nothing in the USA other than maybe ask a consulate to place a visa sticker in your passport. You must still stop at the entry point and get an FMM. The actual new FM3 or FM2 credential card can only be obtained in Mexico. If your wife is your financial dependent, you will need to provide a letter to that effect, along with proof of marriage on your first application, not on renewals.


RV - You can apply for an FM# at a MX consulate abroad, but they can no longer issue the FM# (that can only be done in MX). Instead, they issue you a 365 day visa. You then have one year to enter MX to complete the process. Once you enter, you then have 30 days to complete the in-country portion and obtain your FM#. A person who is legally in MX can apply for an FM# at any time. However, you may be correct that it's a good idea to apply with at least 30 days left on your 180 day tourist FMM or you may run out of time.

G


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what to call the 'visa' that they place in your passport, but it does approve entry under the condition that you still get an FMM, as I understand it. However, most North Americans do not need to go to a consulate for the 'visa' to be placed in the passport; it may be done at the border without prior approval for travel to Mexico.
The caveat is that we're still getting some mixed signals from various INM agents, who are as new to these changes as we are. The system will improve as everyone gets 'up to speed'. I haven't checked in detail, but it seems that the online application may even allow for the FMM as well as FM3 or FM2 processes.
We are told that the terms, "FM3 or FM2" will no longer be used and they do not appear on the new cards.


----------



## Demonio (May 17, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> What can be done in the US with the new FM3. We are back in the US and have a week with easy access to consulate.
> RV ****** made great suggestion that we do FM3 for one person to relieve aduano car permit but keep 2nd person on FMT/FMM for future furniture move. All of our assets in Mexico are in my wife's name so expect all utility bills as well. Does this mean that she must be the initial FM3 and that I need have copy of marriage license even though we are both on car title?


You don't need to show a marriage certificate if your name appears on the car title (even if your wife's name is on there too). You can apply for the permit online at Banjercito (google it - they didn't allow me to post the link for you). You may be cutting it close though if you've only got a week. I just got one and it was delivered to me by DHL in two days, but YMMV. As stated on my prior post to RV, you can begin the application process at the MX consulate, but I'm not sure if one week is enough time. Can't hurt to ask if you're going there anyway for your car permit. Take copies of your passport, car registration or title, and to be extra safe, a copy of your marriage certificate. Saves time standing in line at the consulate to make copies there. If you get your car permit online, you just scan in those documents and email them to Banjercito. Let us know what they tell you re: time needed to apply for an FM#. I'm just gonna do it all in MX.


----------



## Demonio (May 17, 2010)

RVGRINGO, I don't see how advising the OP that he is required to pay for his car permit with a credit card that can be used in MX or be forced to make a cash deposit is off topic. What am I missing?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The topic is "New FM3", an immigration visa matter dealing with INM.
Vehicle importation is a separate matter, dealing with Bancercito and Aduana, not INM.


----------



## Demonio (May 17, 2010)

OK, I see your point. The OP also seemed confused re: obtaining his car permit (specifically if he needed a copy of his marriage certificate since the vehicle was in both their names). Perhaps I offered too much information in an effort to be helpful. I'm new to this forum and will keep my helpful comments to myself in the future. I would have corresponded this with you via PM, but I've not had time to find that function on this board.

G


----------



## lgvon (Jun 21, 2010)

I would like to get a new FM3, but have a slight problem. My 180 day tourist visa is about to expire in 28 o 29 days. I have almost all the necessary paperwork done and applied at the new ONLINE FM3 website this past Sunday. Tomorrow I visit the immigration office here in Xalapa. My question is threefold: 1. Does the 180 day limit start the day I arrived in Mexico or the next day? 2. You write that one must apply for the FM3 30 days before the tourist visa expires. Does the application date start when the online form was filled out and I got a registration number or when I pay them the money to process the application? and 3. Are they sticklers about the thirty days before expiration of my tourist visa or can they waive a day or so? Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are OK. The time starts the day you enter Mexico and you must apply for your new credential within 30 days of expiry of the FMM, but definitely before it expires.
We just renewed under the new system and it took four or five days. There is no advantage to visiting INM until you have your online forms and your personal forms completed. Then, the process of presenting them is fairly efficient, unless there is a long line. If you are late, you will be fined. If you are seriously late, you will have to leave the country.


----------



## lgvon (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi and thanks for your reply. I just learned some very interesting facts about the FM3 and FM2 that have come into effect on May 1st, 2010. First: the pictures are no longer supposed to be 4 in by 4 in. Now they are to be "Fotos Infintil" which is smaller. And now they want 5 frontal and 4 from right side. Second: instead of a letter from my bank with a signature I can (if I want to) make copies of my bank statement for the past 3 months showing income of at least $1200/month. Third: you can now apply directly for the FM2 which costs more/year, but has more "rights". At least that's what the immigration guy said. Didn't seem to have any problems with less than 30 days before my tourist visa expires, but must be done before it expires. 
I would like your opinion on advantages of the FM2 over the FM3. He remarked that with the FM3 I can bring my own car to Mexico but not with the FM2. I would have to buy a car in Mexico. Since I don't own a car at this time it doesn't matter to me. But would appreciate your perspective on FM3 vs FM2 now that I could go directly into the FM2 instead of waiting 5 years. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Those days are gone forever. Each person must apply separately, online, in Mexico and in Spanish (other languages may be available someday) for the time being.
> The FMM is good for 180 days and may not be extended. You must convert to an FM3 in the 30 days prior to the FMM expiration date, or leave the country.
> You cannot apply for an FM3 at a consulate any more.
> INM has no information to offer regarding the Aduana requirements. So, it seems you will have to get an FM3 in Mexico, then arrange to bring in any 'menaje de casa' shippments within the Aduana time frame. I have no clear information on that situation.
> So, you can do nothing in the USA other than maybe ask a consulate to place a visa sticker in your passport. You must still stop at the entry point and get an FMM. The actual new FM3 or FM2 credential card can only be obtained in Mexico. If your wife is your financial dependent, you will need to provide a letter to that effect, along with proof of marriage on your first application, not on renewals.


RV, You said "You must convert to an FM3 in the 30 days prior to the FMM expiration date, or leave the country". Does that mean you have to wait until your FMM is within 30 days of expiration before converting to FM3, or can you do it at any time after you receive it? I'm wondering why the window would only be the last month. Thanks.
MM


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you may be able to apply online any time with the new system, but customarily it is done in the last 30 days. At least, with the old FMT and they wouldn't take the application any earlier than that for FM3 or FM2 renewals. As such, I can't nail down a good answer for FMM holders. The best bet would be to go online and do a 'dry run' from FMM to another status. if it completes the application and you print out the forms, you have 30 days to appear. If you don't appear, the application vanishes from the system and you can do it again at your convenience.
IMPORTANT: There are signs up in the Guadalajara INM office today, which inform us that INM will not accept any paperwork that is not complete. So, go online, with help if needed, and get your ducks in a row before going to an INM office. They guards at the door will want to see your paperwork before you enter and they'll direct you to the correct office or line. Sometimes, you'll have to take a number and wait; other times, just get in the correct line. When we picked up our new credentials today, they had changed the line procedures a bit. Nevertheless, we were in and out within the hour. It just gets better as they fine tune themselves and learn the new system.

On the FMM: I have learned that you may apply by presenting your completed paperwork right up to the FMM expiry date. You will receive a letter which is a receipt and which will allow you to travel within Mexico. However, if you are late you will be fined. If you are really, really late, you will have to leave the country; probably after paying a larger fine. Most fines of this type are 'by the day'.

Old FM3 is replaced by a 'No inmigrante' credential with the class designated. We are 'Rentista' or retired. There are other classes and the online application will take you through the steps, as in an interview, to determine yours. No inmigrante means that you are temporarily residing in Mexico. It no longer offers any income reduction for owning a home in Mexico and does not count as time toward becoming recognized as an immigrant or being naturalized as a citizen.

Old FM2 is replaced by an 'Inmigrante' credential with the class designated. You can apply directly from the FMM status. If you gain working permission, you may not have a foreign plated car in Mexico & must remove it from the country and, if desired, purchase a car in Mexico. You will gain an income reduction for owning a home in Mexico. This credential leads to becoming 'inmigrado' or eligibility for naturalization in five years (shorter for spouses of Mexicans). At that time, you must also remove a foreign plated car from the country. This credential also carries limits on the amount of time that you may spend out of Mexico in any year, and for the five year span. However, it is quite generous and is explained in the appropriate INM laws. I think it is 90 days/year and 15 months over five years; check, I'm not sure.

So, yes, you can bring your car and get an 'inmigrante' (FM2) visa, but you can't work or even volunteer in a useful way and keep your car in Mexico. Actually, it has some restrictions and no additional 'rights' other than leading to 'inmigrado' or naturalization After 5 years, it has to go in any case. If you don't now have a car, or a good one, you would be wise to come to Mexico and buy one here, after getting your visa (you may not be able to register it with only an FMM) and an address.

We had to present photos, 'infantile' size taken in a studio with white background; three front and two right profile; no glasses or jewelry and hair out of the face. When we got our new cards, they gave us some of them back.

Our experience is that they will want 'originals' of bank statements. This can vary with the INM office, and has in the past.

With renewals, you will need a letter in Spanish. It will be a cut and dried official statement that you have been living in Mexico under whatever conditions you status requires and permits, and that you wish to continue to do so. I wish I had thought to keep a copy of ours, but forgot to do so. Sorry.


----------



## lgvon (Jun 21, 2010)

Today in my interview with the INM guy in Xalapa he told me to write out the following sentence if I understood him correctly. This is for the original FM3 application not the renewal and not the FM2. See if this is what you wrote. 
"CARTA DE PETITION Solicitando el cambio de caractaristica migratorio de no immigrante tourista a no immigrante rentista, para vivir de persona temporal en Mexico, de mis recursos economicos traidos del extranjero." 
I think the first sentence should probably be: Yo solicito el cambio........etc. It's supposed to be written on a separate piece of paper and signed of course. 
Funny thing is he requested 5 frontal pictures and 4 right profile pics in size "infantil" where as you, perhaps because it was a renewal, required fewer fotos. I also have the wording for the FM2 Solicitation Letter. 

The tricky thing filling in out the online application is the first two drop down menus which for the FM3 should be: "Realizar Actividades Diferentes etc as the answer to Que desea hacer? question. Then the second drop down you should choose: Cambio de Caracteristica Migratoria Como Rentista. That's what he said so hope he's right.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In your case, a change from FMM to another status, it seems that you understand it correctly. Of course, it couldn't be anythin else, since the changed system doesn't allow for applications from 'no status' outside of Mexico. I guess they didn't consider that when they chose the wording. I agree with your assumptions on the differing numbers of photos for a first application vs. a renewal. It makes sense.


----------

